# Any JKD guys here doing Softer Styles?



## dungeonworks (Oct 17, 2009)

I am interested in taking up Tai Chi or maybe Bagua some day.  Any of you JKD guys dabble or train in any of the soft styles?  If yes, which one(s) and why?

The reason I ask is that some friends that take harder styles as well as JKD have noticed increased flexibility with practice of Tai Chi and Bagua.  Some have even said it has helped them understand and feel how the stances in other styles actually work.  As I am getting older and after years of working on an assembly line, my body is tighter and impacting my flexibility.


----------



## pmosiun1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dude, go for it. You have already decide it is good for you.


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 20, 2009)

Why not learn  Wing Chun?


----------



## dungeonworks (Oct 20, 2009)

I was but due to scheduling issues I had to stop.  I hope to return to it someday.  I find JKD more of what I am looking for, but was thinking of trying a soft style for health benefits as a supplement.  Curious if other JKD students did any.


----------



## Laoshi77 (Oct 22, 2009)

As a longterm Taijiquan practitioner you would supplement your training very well; not only would you be able to learn how to relax into your technique but you would understand how better to put power into your striking.

Taijiquan is an ultimate art and if you learn it from a good teacher you will understand very quickly how it can adapt to anything you learn. For instance take virtually any lock or hold and I am sure that with Taijiquan understanding you do become much more flexible in order to 'snake' out of holds. It is a sneaky system.

The breathing and meditation (Zhan Zhuang) aspect is also a great supplement to your more physical training.

I would not say I am a current JKD student but I have spent years training previously. JKD like Taijiquan ultimately teaches formlessness and natural movement so they fit together rather well.

Sorry waffle over.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 22, 2009)

Paul Vunak has incorporated some Tai Chi into his JKD approach.  Remember it is about what helps/works for YOU.  If you find value in it and it makes you better, than do it.


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 22, 2009)

punisher73 said:


> Remember it is about what helps/works for YOU. If you find value in it and it makes you better, than do it.


 
If you're referring to the Inosanto approach to Jeet Kune Do. 

I'm paraphrasing here but I'm very close to what Dan Inosanto said Bruce Lee told him.

Do your Filipino Martial Arts, but  don't do everything Filpino, or you'll miss the universe.

Something to think about.


----------

